# What is the best filter for bettas



## Clayjay144 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm starting my 1.5 gallon fish tank up an and trying to find a filter that would work best. I'm not new to fish I currently have fresh brackish and saltwater aquariums I just know about the slower current and don't really know a filter that has that


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Sponge filters are useful and are gentle enough even for the tiniest of fry and shrimp larvae. Long tails can't be caught up in it, either.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

In any tank large enough to cycle (>2.5g) we'd recommend either an Azoo Palm HOB because it's small cheap and adjustable, or a sponge filter for large mass and low current.

For your 1.5g, you might be better off just performing a 50% water change whenever your water test for ammonia reads >0.25ppm, and dosing Prime to keep your ammonia detoxified.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 with Hallyx. I personally don't use filters in my 2.5g or smaller tanks but if I did I would go with a sponge filter.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the smallest one I know of.

Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Tetra makes a v small filter for 1-3G tanks.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Tetra 3i that you're referring to, Gbose, is a poorly designed and ineffective filter. You're better off running that little CAF-10. At least it filters well and houses bacteria efficiently. The tetra does not.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I myself recommend the Aquatop PF-1
Pretty much the same as an Azoo, but but you don't pay shipping at truaqua.com, so it turns out to be the same price in the end. I have one on my 2.5 gal bowfront.
This one is quiet as a church mouse, and doesn't vibrate or anything.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Hallyx said:


> This is the smallest one I know of.
> 
> Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10


I have two of these filters they work great. Very nice filter just a little hard to keep on the bottom at first but that goes away. 

I'm buying a few more this week for my new divvied tank.


----------

